# 1968 convertible top powered from where?



## LouCabra (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello all,

It looks like the former owner installed a toggle switch on the bottom of the dashboard and connected the power lead to the "Bat" blade in the fuse box (in-between the Clk/Ltr/Ctsy and the Heater/AC fuses). I bought a new Convertible Top Switch from Ames and fed the wires through the slot on the underside of the dash pad and down to the general location of the rest of the tangle of wires near the fuse box. I have two questions: 1) What kind and size of screws secure the switch to the underside of the dash pad; and 2) where is the black power lead supposed to connect to? My wiring diagram just shows it connecting to a grey box that goes on to connect to the battery. No relay, no breaker, no fuse… I can't see anything around the firewall that it should connect to. Any ideas?

Thanks


----------

